
Solar and wind met nearly 9% of U.S. power demand in 2018 - acusticthoughts
https://pv-magazine-usa.com/2019/02/28/solar-wind-met-over-9-of-u-s-power-demand-in-2018/
======
organsnyder
We're looking into solar for our home. Payback is around a decade (in
Michigan), while the components are warrantied between 12 years (invertor) and
24 years (panels). They should last much longer than that: the invertors
typically fail like most electronic components (either in the first six months
or so, or not for a very long time), while the panels are still above 90% of
initial output after 50 years (again, with any catastrophic failures usually
occurring early).

The 30% tax credit in the U.S. is scheduled to start winding down next year,
so anyone interested in doing it should make sure their installation commences
before the end of 2019.

~~~
mk_chan
I'm not sure where you got that >90% after 50 years metric from. I was under
the impression degradation per year is about 0.8%. Which should make the
panels drop below 90% of initial in 13 years itself.

~~~
organsnyder
Depends on the manufacturer, by the looks of it:
[https://news.energysage.com/how-long-do-solar-panels-
last/](https://news.energysage.com/how-long-do-solar-panels-last/)

.3%/year would be 85% after 50 years, so I was off by a bit.

